# PubMed- Word of caution before implementing ketotifen for gastrointestinal transit improvement.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Word of caution before implementing ketotifen for gastrointestinal transit improvement.*

World J Gastroenterol. 2013 Jul 21;19(27):4445-6

Authors: Reisinger KW, de Haan JJ, Schreinemacher MH

Abstract
The therapeutic potential of long-term ketotifen in irritable bowel syndrome and postoperative ileus is currently under investigation. Ambiguous results of prolonged postoperative ketotifen use on gastrointestinal passage have been found. The current data point at a hampered gastrointestinal transit after prolonged postoperative ketotifen use in a rodent ileus induction model. Therefore, caution should be taken when administering ketotifen in the perioperative phase.

PMID: 23885162 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

